# TBS HD Available



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Watching the Yankee game in HD right now...

Lets hope Dish can keep it up!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Way to go Dish, I now have 139HD and am watching the game in HD as well.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Its on channel 542 - Looks like they took a PPV down to accomodate it. Kind of concerning since that means Dish is probably out of bandwith.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Not to nitpick, but can't we at least take the time to properly capitalize network call-signs in our thread titles?

I doubt Cnn would pass...

Or Tnt....

Or A&e

Or ...

You get my meaning...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

u sur dat upsetz u?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Not to nitpick, but can't we at least take the time to properly capitalize network call-signs in our thread titles?
> 
> I doubt Cnn would pass...
> 
> ...


The forum is not letting me post in all caps, I don't know why - must be a setting

Edit - Fixed now


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> The forum is not letting me post in all caps, I don't know why - must be a setting
> 
> Edit - Fixed now


OK, cool...no offense...


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

This is terrific! 

Way to go DISH

POWER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

and after all the dish bashing by the DTV people...at least Dish can get channels up and running in a couple days....im pleased, even if that meant missing the first couple days of the playoffs....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Not to nitpick, but can't we at least take the time to properly capitalize network call-signs in our thread titles?
> 
> I doubt Cnn would pass...
> 
> ...


Is there something wrong???? Ah, the power to edit titles. :lol:


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Wrister17 said:


> and after all the dish bashing by the DTV people...at least Dish can get channels up and running in a couple days....im pleased, even if that meant missing the first couple days of the playoffs....


Good point.

Still surprised E* couldn't get this one up by the first of the week.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Good point.
> 
> Still surprised E* couldn't get this one up by the first of the week.


Considered that it took DTV _years _to get their HD up, I'm willing to forgive Dish for being late by a few days.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

1-800-333-DISH or 1-866-722-7500 if you want to say "thank you".


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> 1-800-333-DISH or 1-866-722-7500 if you want to say "thank you".


I'll start thanking them when they get others up such as USA HD and SciFi HD


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Some people are just never satisfied. :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DBS Commando said:


> Its on channel 542 - Looks like they took a PPV down to accomodate it. Kind of concerning since that means Dish is probably out of bandwith.


More than likely an equipment ready to use situation.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Some people are just never satisfied. :lol:


Nope.



JohnH said:


> More than likely an equipment ready to use situation.


Makes more sense, I wonder if it will be moving any time soon.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> Watching the Yankee game in HD right now...
> 
> Lets hope Dish can keep it up!


I came home from work and my fiancee had the Yankee game on both of our HD TVs. I was griping in the bedroom about no HD then came into the living room and said, 'Why is this game widescreen? did you stretch it in here? That looks like HD!" I checked the Guide and sure enough, 139 HD!

Way to go, DISH! Thanks for listening to us!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnH said:


> More than likely an equipment ready to use situation.


My thinking exactly. They already had a place tested and configured for an HD channel and proven reliable... so they just re-routed TBSHD to there so it could go up quicker. Otherwise they'd have had to test another location for a few days.

This almost has to be a rush reaction... which I suppose is both good and bad, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

I wonder if it's only on for the actual time of the playoff game and then will go blank until the next game? I don't see anything else in the Guide, do you?



DBS Commando said:


> Watching the Yankee game in HD right now...
> 
> Lets hope Dish can keep it up!


----------



## Robert W (May 12, 2006)

msalvail said:


> I wonder if it's only on for the actual time of the playoff game and then will go blank until the next game? I don't see anything else in the Guide, do you?


If I scroll through to future times I have all the programming to come.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

At least we can see the gnats in HD crawling on Chamberlin's neck.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't think I have ever seen so many bugs on my screen as tonight. They're EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## brewcityfan (Oct 6, 2007)

New guy here - but I've been reading the various topics on here for the past few months. The addition of TBS-HD is a great response by E* to D*

What I love best is the fact that it was done in an almost top secret manner - way to go! It makes me anticipate for tomorrow, and the next, and the next...

The guys on AVS are saying...



> Effective today, October 5, 2007, DISH Network launched TBS HD into
> America's Top 100 with DishHD & higher on channel 9499*. HD customers with
> an MPEG4 box will see TBS HD map down next to TBS SD on channel 139.
> 
> ...


----------



## bravefan44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Is there any way to know what Tp TBS-HD will be on after it launches to 9499?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

bravefan44 said:


> Is there any way to know what Tp TBS-HD will be on after it launches to 9499?


The EKB will have it listed (once it gets updated)


----------



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many bugs on my screen as tonight. They're EVERYWHERE!!!


Yeah those bugs are crazy, nice resolution


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

DishDiggler said:


> Yeah those bugs are crazy, nice resolution,


I gotta ask - is your login a tribute to Dirk Diggler?


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

WoooHooo!

Turned on just in time to watch the yanks lose!!!  Go any team but the yanks!


----------



## pickadish (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow! Incredible this happened so quickly. Anyone still think E* doesn't care
about getting available HD for their subs?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

are you all sure its up for good and not just temp for the game?


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

One thing is for sure, Dish DOES listen to their subscribers, unlike another satellite service that shall remain nameless.


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

brewcityfan said:


> New guy here - but I've been reading the various topics on here for the past few months. The addition of TBS-HD is a great response by E* to D*
> 
> What I love best is the fact that it was done in an almost top secret manner - way to go! It makes me anticipate for tomorrow, and the next, and the next...
> 
> The guys on AVS are saying...


I wonder if this means more HD channels are on their way on 10/10??...maybe like the NHL Network...9492 thru 9298 would be prime spots for more HD....


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Still surprised E* couldn't get this one up by the first of the week.


They could have.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> are you all sure its up for good and not just temp for the game?


Well, it's mapped down to Ch. 139 and shows up in the "HD only" channel guide. I wouldn't think this would occur if it were a temporary phenomenon?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is easier to find with the map down. Hopefully it will stay.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My first thought was that this might be temporary for the Baseball playoffs... but since that should be when the channel is most expensive, I can't think of why TBS would negotiate a short-window carriage if Dish was going to yank it right after baseball... as there would be less incentive for Dish to add it for a while after that.

So, logistically, it really only make sense if this is a permanent thing. Probably using the temp channel to get it on-board today... which makes things look temporary.. but I would be surprised if this channel went away now that it is up.

The only thing worse than not adding TBSHD when people wanted it would be to add it for them and then take it away after a couple of weeks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as it STAYS in HD I don't see any reason why it shouldn't stay in the lineup.

If it turns into a stretchovision channel with very little HD it can go away.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

DBS Commando said:


> I'll start thanking them when they get others up such as USA HD and SciFi HD


ditto. It is cool that they gave us TBS so fast though.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

James Long said:


> As long as it STAYS in HD I don't see any reason why it shouldn't stay in the lineup.
> 
> If it turns into a stretchovision channel with very little HD it can go away.


I've noticed when I've seen a chanel using "stretchovision", that looks better compared to when I take my TV remote and make a normal SD picture look widescreen.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many bugs on my screen as tonight. They're EVERYWHERE!!!


HD flying bugs that cause chaos on the field ROCK!!!


----------



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

Skates said:


> I gotta ask - is your login a tribute to Dirk Diggler?


You could say that:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kbuente said:


> I've noticed when I've seen a chanel using "stretchovision", that looks better compared to when I take my TV remote and make a normal SD picture look widescreen.


I'm one of those folks that prefer OAR ... even if it is 4x3.

I'll live with widescreen DVDs stretched to 16x9 (although appreciate ones in OAR if not in 16x9 originally). I'll also zoom SD channels playing letterboxed shows to fit my screen. (I really don't like 4x3 presentations that CLAIM that the format of the movie has been "adjusted" to fit my screen --- my screen is 16x9 and they have adjusted the movie to NOT fit my screen!)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I think there out to be a LAW against so-called HD channels from performing the stretch-o-vision.  Really it PISSES ME OFF!

Really the reason is simple. If a program is 4x3 and some one doesn't like the pillar box, they can choose to stretch the image themselves.

If the station stretches the image, there is not TV set made that I know that can UN-stretch the image making that channel absolulte useless to me! A channel can have the best program ever made on it... if it's in stretch-o-vision I cannot watch it. Really. It's not just prefference. If I see a stretched image, I cannot watch it for more than 10 seconds. I've left sports bars because of this too. One place I go has finally found the true HD channels rather than stretch the SD channels after my incessant complaining to the manager about it. 

See ya
Tony

See ya
Tony


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

With this - E* now has 40 national HD channels compared to 33 for D*.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm do I have to restart my vip222? It is not showing up as HD in the listing and is not playing in HD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How look TBS HD [7.5 Mbps] compare to HDPPV [9.5 Mbps] today ?

[ I can't post the charts from sat transponreds - I used my quota (5 MB) already]


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

TBS HD has a movie on now, "Miss Congeniality". Its in HD, not stretchovisionnnn.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hound said:


> TBS HD has a movie on now, "Miss Congeniality". Its in HD, not stretchovisionnnn.


Really ?

Just between 11:13am and 11:18am PDT I saw:

main debug: picture in 1440x1080 (0,0,1440x1080), chroma I420, ar 16:9, sar 4:3


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Really ?
> 
> Just between 11:13am and 11:18am PDT I saw:
> 
> main debug: picture in 1440x1080 (0,0,1440x1080), chroma I420, ar 16:9, sar 4:3


yeah, i was watching the same movie...it was not in HD, but in stretch-o-vision...i dont think TBS(just like TNT) has any true HD programming except NBA/MLB and occasional NASCAR on TNT.....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

At least TNT has Law & Order and a couple of other series in HD. TBS doesn't even have that now! Thay may in the future, but not now! I feel this channel is a waste of space. But for a week some just can't do without it. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

I totally agree. While I would prefer that all programming on a particular channel be in true HD, I realize that will take some time. When the network stretches it, it looks fairly normal as opposed to when I stretch it using the remote control and all the people look short and squatty.



kbuente said:


> I've noticed when I've seen a chanel using "stretchovision", that looks better compared to when I take my TV remote and make a normal SD picture look widescreen.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

It really bothers me when people walk from one side of the screen to the other side starting out wide and becoming normal and getting wide again.

Oval Moon, Sheesh!

The first time I tuned into TNT HD on my nice shiny new HDTV I thought that Damm things broken or else my nice shiny new 622 is bonkers or HD isn't all that it is cracked up to be. Then I tuned to real HD and said Ahhhh!


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome!

Thank you for your e-mail. We apologize for the delayed response. We are pleased to announce that effective on October 5, 2007, DISH Network launched TBS HD into America's Top 100 with DishHD & higher on channel 9499*. HD customers with an MPEG4 box will see TBS HD map down next to TBS SD on channel 139.

TBS HD initially launched at a temporary position of channel 542. The launch at channel 9499 will take place on October 10th.

We thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this e-mail.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

Why wouldn't they have the capability to broadcast something that was originally in HD, like "The King of Queens" without using strech-o-vision. Are syndicated shows not available in HD, if they were originally in this format?


----------



## natem50 (Jul 19, 2007)

At this point, the main reason I wanted TBS HD was for baseball. I would prefer to see all content in HD, but let's realize that equipment can only be manufactured so fast and that equipment is very expensive atm. Supply and demand.

I do want to say thanks to E* for getting TBS HD on the air in time for the playoffs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can understand "borrowing" the HD channel ... perhaps E* is having problems getting MPEG4 encoders. But I don't understand why they didn't just renumber the channel to 9499 now as they intend to later? There is no reason for it to be on 542.

But at least it is on ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

emathis said:


> Why wouldn't they have the capability to broadcast something that was originally in HD, like "The King of Queens" without using strech-o-vision. Are syndicated shows not available in HD, if they were originally in this format?


Some shows are available in HD for syndicated purchase... others aren't... some folks can't accept syndicated HD yet even where it is available to purchase... and also I expect the owners of the content want to charge more for syndicated HD than they do syndicated SD.

All that piles together to mean we are probably still a year or two away from seeing a lot of syndicated HD.

Right now we have Wheel of Fortune, Jeopardy, and Two & a Half Men syndicated OTA HD.. I'm not aware of anything else. Beyond that, the only other channel I am aware of that has actively purchased HD programming for syndication is HDNet and TNT. In the case of TNT, mostly that has been in the form of Law & Order.

UniversalHD shows some syndicated HD, but I believe they are primarily showing things that they already own.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I can understand "borrowing" the HD channel ... perhaps E* is having problems getting MPEG4 encoders. But I don't understand why they didn't just renumber the channel to 9499 now as they intend to later? There is no reason for it to be on 542.
> 
> But at least it is on ...


I'm taking a wild guess here... but I'm guessing that a change of channel number might have required more testing since it would involve changing more in the tables and uplink... so rather than introduce more possibility for problems they probably took the easiest route and will be testing the other stuff for the move to the real channel next week.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Wrister17 said:


> i dont think TBS(just like TNT) has any true HD programming except NBA/MLB and occasional NASCAR on TNT.....


I believe "The Closer" is on TNT-HD and is true HD. Can't really tell about TBS-HD yet.


----------



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> At least TNT has Law & Order and a couple of other series in HD. TBS doesn't even have that now! Thay may in the future, but not now! I feel this channel is a waste of space. But for a week some just can't do without it.


I seem to recall reading someplace that TBS's original series are all being shot in HD, so when My Boys airs for its next season, it will be in true HD. I would also assume that Frank TV will air in HD. Can't recall if Engvall got picked up for another season.

[Edit] Here's the reference: http://www.timewarner.com/corp/newsroom/pr/0,20812,1637248,00.html

--Dj


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Some shows are available in HD for syndicated purchase... others aren't... some folks can't accept syndicated HD yet even where it is available to purchase... and also I expect the owners of the content want to charge more for syndicated HD than they do syndicated SD.
> 
> All that piles together to mean we are probably still a year or two away from seeing a lot of syndicated HD.
> 
> ...


Yeah A&E has syndicated HD (Miami Vice, Sopranos, etc...). And, I can't remember what channel "The Agency" was on, but it was in HD as well.


----------

